# Possibly a Used Eos on my list



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Hey I am very seriously considering a used 2009 Eos Manual with 38K on it. Already talked to the VW dealer and would probably do an even trade for my manual 2009 jetta TDI 25K on it. 
I got a new job so now i barely ever drive and wanted something more fun and i have always wanted a convertible + love the driving style of the GTIGLI and TDI's 

I was hoping some one can give me some tips on what too look out for. I do live in chicago so anyone living in chicago or similar climate let me know how it is owning a car like this. Also is this car very similar to the GTI/GLI? I would imagine it is but wanted to verify. 

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Check all the window alignment. Since it's a manual I'd check the clutch too.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Have the dealer throw in a a few bottles of Krytox for the window seals!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

I have an 09 manual with 45k. No problems to speak of. I would have the dealer run a hose over the eos with you inside. A small leak shouldn't be a deal breaker but does speak to the need for krytox and then a careful recheck. I would also check to make sure the newer TSI engine is in the vehicle as I understand that the switch from the FSI engine was a running change in 09. The FSI engine isn't a deal breaker either but should be checked for the cam follower that can be an expensive wear item.

Aside from that this has been a fun and reliable car, enjoy.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> Hey I am very seriously considering a used 2009 Eos Manual with 38K on it. Already talked to the VW dealer and would probably do an even trade for my manual 2009 jetta TDI 25K on it.
> I got a new job so now i barely ever drive and wanted something more fun and i have always wanted a convertible + love the driving style of the GTIGLI and TDI's
> 
> I was hoping some one can give me some tips on what too look out for. I do live in chicago so anyone living in chicago or similar climate let me know how it is owning a car like this. Also is this car very similar to the GTI/GLI? I would imagine it is but wanted to verify.
> ...


Hi Vonnie,

I belong to two Eos forums, this one and one called the Eos Club. The link is below.

It would behoove you to post your questions on that one too since it has much more traffic. Both the forums are great, by the way and I check with both, almost daily.

http://www.vweosclub.com/forums/search.php?searchid=327389&photoplog_searchinfo=1

As has already been stated, make sure you have the newer 2009 engine. The older ones had timing belts that require periodic maintenance. The newer one has a timing chain, so is virtually indestructible.

Other than that, the 09 and newer Eos models have newly designed roof seals and are almost all totally alike until you get into the 2013, which had some minor face lifting, front and rear. I guess you can say it also had its rear lifted too.

By the way, I am from Chicago but have been gone from the area for many years. What part of the city do you live?

I was a southsider from Calumet City.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Hi Vonnie,
> 
> I belong to two Eos forums, this one and one called the Eos Club. The link is below.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the good information. i was wondering if there was a separate forum for the Eos. I will have to check to make sure they are equipped with the new engine as well as checking for leaks. That is something I have heard was an issue. I am from Des Plaines/Park Ridge area. Does the newer engine come in a manual? that was what originally turned me off from the Eos. I beleive the newer ones only come in automatic but then I found the older ones had a manual. I have some more research to do but its looking like I might go with an eos as I have heard almost nothing bad about them. I have one more long 1500 mile road trip to take with my TDI at the end of July but when I come back that is when I plan to purchase one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I just foud out that it is the TSI. That is the one I want correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, the TSI would be the preferred engine. VWvortex and vweosclub would be the two websites to look at. From what I read the Eos is a reliable vehicle. You should expect to see problems on the websites as the people with problems are much more likely to post a message. Oh, one more thing, the wind blocker is a standard item that is quite expensive if you have to replace it ~500 dollars. I would make sure that the wind blocker is with the car and in working condition.

Happy Motoring!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, the TSI would be the preferred engine. VWvortex and vweosclub would be the two websites to look at. From what I read the Eos is a reliable vehicle. You should expect to see problems on the websites as the people with problems are much more likely to post a message. Oh, one more thing, the wind blocker is a standard item that is quite expensive if you have to replace it ~500 dollars. I would make sure that the wind blocker is with the car and in working condition.
> 
> Happy Motoring!


If the used Eos does not have a windblocker, many new and used units can be found on Ebay much cheaper than $500.

One just needs to be patient.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=eos+windscreen&_sacat=0&_odkw=eos+windblocker&_osacat=0


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

having never owned or driven a convertible before, how important is a wind blocker? 
I will definitely make sure I look to see if it is in tact and in working order.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> having never owned or driven a convertible before, how important is a wind blocker?
> I will definitely make sure I look to see if it is in tact and in working order.


It is a total necessitiy.

When driving at highway speed, it is natural for a vehicle to creat a vacuum, which is why station wagon and SUV rear windows collect dirt and mud in bad weather.

Well, that vacuum creates a backdraft that hits the passengers and driver of a vert when the top is down. The screen prevents that by letting only a small amount of air to bathe you from behind.

Have you ever seen a woman with long hair driving a convertible at highway speed and her hair is actually blowing backwards, into her face. That is what the screen will prevent. Plus they look great.

It also cuts down on noise since the backward wind is not hitting your ears.

Since I never use my Eos for carrying back seat passengers, I keep my screen installed 100% of the time. It keeps the back seat secure and private in that no one can see what is in there. Usually there are only things like hats, a blanket and jacket for my wife and a phone book.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

hmmm thats very good to know Thank you for that. I have seen what you were describing. I guess I never really thought about it.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes - check the wind blocker that mounts behind the front seats and the one over the front windshield.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vonnie77 said:


> hmmm thats very good to know Thank you for that. I have seen what you were describing. I guess I never really thought about it.


Vonnie, 

Like I said several posts ago, for additional exposure, you should also post on the Eos Club.

http://www.vweosclub.com/forums/

I can't hurt.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Vonnie,
> 
> Like I said several posts ago, for additional exposure, you should also post on the Eos Club.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will when I get closer to the date. I didnt want to have to make a separate user name unless I was 90% sure I was going with the EOS... Which at this piont. I am about 95% sure now! 

I was cross shopping with a couple TT's but I just scratched the last one off my list. so its go time now.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Keep Same User Name*



vonnie77 said:


> Thank you. I will when I get closer to the date. I didnt want to have to make a separate user name unless I was 90% sure I was going with the EOS... Which at this piont. I am about 95% sure now!
> 
> I was cross shopping with a couple TT's but I just scratched the last one off my list. so its go time now.


You do not have to change your user name. I didn't change mine. I prefer simplicity.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

I am close to 39k on my '09 six-speed. It has been great, and I love it. All of the above suggestions are good. If it is certified, it will help eliminate concern over potential leaks (depending how it was cared for previously).

The rear windstopper also helps if you drive in chilly conditions. I have a tradition that I started with my '02 Cabrio in September '01 in that I have the top down at least once every month. There were some cold months in the Cabrio where I was bundled up to the point no witness could have guessed my gender, ethnic background, age, etc. Although comical the few times it happened, it wasn't really enjoyable in its own rite. I have been pretty lucky with Eos in that I have have cherry picked days no worse than upper 30's (F), but with the heat on, the heated seats toasting my buns, and the windstopper in place, it is quite fun. I might put the windows up at highway speeds.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

oasis said:


> I am close to 39k on my '09 six-speed. It has been great, and I love it. All of the above suggestions are good. If it is certified, it will help eliminate concern over potential leaks (depending how it was cared for previously).
> 
> The rear windstopper also helps if you drive in chilly conditions. I have a tradition that I started with my '02 Cabrio in September '01 in that I have the top down at least once every month. There were some cold months in the Cabrio where I was bundled up to the point no witness could have guessed my gender, ethnic background, age, etc. Although comical the few times it happened, it wasn't really enjoyable in its own rite. I have been pretty lucky with Eos in that I have have cherry picked days no worse than upper 30's (F), but with the heat on, the heated seats toasting my buns, and the windstopper in place, it is quite fun. I might put the windows up at highway speeds.




This! I am that guy who will be riding around with the top down in the winter. I love cold weather so I always have my windows down as soon as it hits 32 F. So long that the wife is not in the car I am free to go topless! I cant wait to test drive and find a good used Eos!


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

If all goes well I will be the new owner of a black 2009 Eos 6M!


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Bought the EOS!!!!!


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## mkrishnan (Jul 28, 2012)

vonnie77 said:


> Bought the EOS!!!!!


 I got mine (a 2010) maybe a week or two before you. I hope you love yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Huge Mistake*



vonnie77 said:


> Bought the EOS!!!!!


 Vonnie, 

Now that you've had your Eos for 3 days, I am sure you realize that you have made one of the biggest mistakes of your entire life!!!!!! 

You should have done this years ago. Just think of all the fun you have been missing. :banghead:


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Vonnie,
> 
> Now that you've had your Eos for 3 days, I am sure you realize that you have made one of the biggest mistakes of your entire life!!!!!!
> 
> You should have done this years ago. Just think of all the fun you have been missing. :banghead:


Its funny because this was the first car I wanted to buy originally back in 09. Either way I am glad I came back to it and yes I do love it! its been lots of fun although I haven't really had a chance to really drive it yet. Also it doesnt help that its been raining almost every day since ive had it. I will update hopefully by the end of the week with pictures and driving experiences.

Such a beautiful fun little car.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

mkrishnan said:


> I got mine (a 2010) maybe a week or two before you. I hope you love yours as much as I do mine!


congrats to you too! I do love it!


----------

